# 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Starting Issue



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need to have a qualified technician look at the electrical system.

If it is dying overnight, you have some sort of open circuit that is draining the battery (assuming the batter and alternator are good and were replaced with working units (they can and do fail even after replacement)).

How was the alternator tested?


----------



## lovebug (Apr 6, 2014)

The alternator was tested by Advanced Auto Parts 3 times and came back as being good each time. We just had the battery tested and was advised it passed as well even though it was reading a bit low (could have to do with the fact that we had to jump start it to get to the store and only drove it for about 10-15mins to get there) All other tests they did as well came back as passed as well.


----------



## lovebug (Apr 6, 2014)

Could an open circuit be caused by a fuse not being pushed all the way in?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. You have parasitic drain. Google how to spot it.
2. Your alternator belt is loose, ergo, battery is not charged. Check charging voltage with engine running. If it's below 13V, it's not gonna do much good.
3. you have bad ground somewhere or battery cables are oxydized and need to be cleaned.
4. All of the above. Happens.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Btw, that your car stalls at red light, tells me that your alternator is not providing enough juice. You can, with good alternator, engine running, take cables off battery, and it all should run just fine. Maybe a dirty or "getting there" connector on alternator?


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

An alternator that's charging can still drain the battery if there's a defective diode.


----------



## lovebug (Apr 6, 2014)

So does this mean that even my alternator is testing good it could still be bad? We have cleaned it up and put it back in but still have the same problem.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know much about vehicles, but those symptoms sound similar to my daughter's 2001 Grand Cherokee. 

I may be way off, but you never know

Someone suggested she had a tank of crappy fuel. We dumped a bottles of fuel cleaner into the tank and the problem vanished. 

Now she makes sure she doesn't go to discount gas stations.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

lovebug said:


> So does this mean that even my alternator is testing good it could still be bad? We have cleaned it up and put it back in but still have the same problem.


No, that means few things:
1. alternator test was not done right
2. alternator test was done right but between alternator and battery you have lost power
3. you have good power from alternator but it does not get to the battery itself
4. it gets to the battery but something drains the battery fast and furious.
I'd strongly recommend to start with VERY basic cause #1: dirty terminals and poles and bad ground.
Otherwise, unless you the type, get it to a knowledgeable car electrician. MANY things can go wrong in case like this and everyone's guess is as good as others'.


----------



## lovebug (Apr 6, 2014)

Just wanted to say Thank You to everyone who made a suggestion about my vehicle. We have taken it to a mechanic...where they have specialist in auto electrical systems as well as jeep specialists so they should get it figured out. Not looking forward to the bill though....lol.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Might not be as bad as you think.

Unfortunately, AutoZone and Advance Auto Parts are not the bastions of great technicians so it is not unlikely they missed the diagnosis on the alternator.


----------

